# Whatever



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rante Pao, North Toraja Regency. by onas mer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lake Mead in Nevada, then and now


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

For those to think Tiger could kill the grizzly, better think again, the grizzly paws are not just for digging roots and dirt only, they could kill a human with one slap.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is a disturbing fact most people are unaware of?
Originally Answered: What is a little known fact that is at least mildly disturbing?

See this picture?








You’re probably wondering what in the HECK that is.
Some sort of mutant humanoid skull, maybe?
Actually, it’s completely normal.
What you’re looking at is a human toddler's skull.
Turns out, toddler’s adult teeth are underneath their eyes.
Later on, they pop into place when the baby teeth fall out.
If I had known that when I was a toddler, I’d have been severely creeped out


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Only in China


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What are some mind-blowing facts that sound unreal but are actually true?

The crime rate is so low in the Netherlands that they have closed 23 prisons since 2004 because they don’t have enough criminals to fill them
Back in the 90’s Denzel Washington paid the fees for a young aspiring actor who couldn’t afford to go to Oxford’s summer theatre. That young actor was Chadwick Boseman (R.I.P). Chadwick publicly thanked Denzel at the AFI life achievement awards in 2019
In 1963 a Turkish man was renovating his home. After knocking down a wall in his basement he found a tunnel. He followed the tunnel and discovered an ancient underground city called Derinkuyu which once had a population of 20000 people
In 2009 an autistic artist named Stephen Wiltshire was able to draw the New York City skyline from memory with a pen after taking a helicopter ride for just 20 minutes
Princess Diana was known for ignoring royal protocols. She would often ride the tube. At theme parks she would refuse preferential treatment and make William and Harry wait in line like everybody else
The blue Nelson lake in New Zealand has the clearest body of water known to man with visibility in the lake of up to 260 feet
The record for the biggest car theft of all time was 1000 Volvo cars. The cars were ordered and delivered then the invoice was ignored and to this day has still not been paid. The cars were ordered by and delivered to North Korea
In 1963 the Bronx zoo opened an exhibition titled “the most dangerous animal in the world,” it was a mirror
2 muggers in New York City once tried to mug former heavyweight champion of the world Jack Dempsey (who was in his 60’s/70’s at the time). It ended as you might expect with both muggers unconscious. The dates and circumstances leading to the event are a bit uncertain although Dempsey did reference the incident in his book
My personal favourite: In 1996 an avid birdwatcher in Devon, England spent a whole year hooting at owls and then recording their responses unaware that it was one of his neighbours pretending to be an owl and hooting back


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What events will trigger political change in China?

Today, I would like to say: none.

The Chinese population has been living within this system for many years, and no one really has the will to leave such a system.

The Chinese communist party is doing everything to make sure that this will happen one day by avoiding social instability as much as possible.

The social contract in China is simple: the Chinese Communist Party takes care of everything and you have to follow the rules it sets. If you do, you will be fine and you will be able to take advantage of China's emergence.

This is how tens of millions of Chinese have been lifted out of poverty over the past three decades.

The Chinese therefore have confidence in the Communist Party and see no reason to question a system that works in order to move towards the democracy so dear to the West.

Many Chinese even consider that all the ills of the West come from this famous democracy. They consider their system more protective and do not want to change it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1. There are over 200 corpses on Mount Everest and they are used as waypoints for climbers.









2. Rabbits will eat their own young if they’re stressed enough.









3. The average person walks past 36 murderers in their lifetime.









4. Dogs like squeaky toys because it reminds them of a small animal being killed.









5. The FDA allows small amounts of rat droppings in candy bars.











6. Butterflies have been known to drink blood. Not only that but some male butterflies also animal feces and corpses of dead animals.



7. Cannibalism is pretty damn common in hamsters.









8. Moths will vibrate their genitals as a way to prevent a bat from locating them.









9. Some supermarkets package meat with carbon monoxide to preserve the color and freshness of the product.









10. Your phone probably has 18 times more bacteria than your toilet.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The same people claiming COVID is a hoax..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Map of China


----------



## KillerKowalski (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The old Berlin Wall separated the East and West Berlin


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Keanu Reeves often takes pictures with fans, but something he has become known for is the fact that he doesn't put his hands on them. Of course, there is no problem with touching a fan in the shoulder or hip, with their consent, but this sets him apart from most celebrities.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

World map without water


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The next James Bond?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why is China against Jack Ma who built wealth for many Chinese? 










Simple reason. Jack Ma is beginning the trend of the Hyping and Overvaluation of Entities that is so common in the west.

Chinese Financial Experts are not so gullible and naive as other valuators. They dont value random companies for billions of dollars just after seeing advertisements or watching celebrities dance in those ads.

They had a 3 Step Process of Valuing a Start Up and demand certain tough conditions to be met before the Start up can become an IPO. Remember - as a Start up - the investors and their money are involved but as an IPO - Public Money is involved.

So they control the valuation of start ups and have their own valuations of the same startups which ensures that Institutional Investors in China go by the Bankers Valuations rather than other Valuations.

For instance say a Company is valued at 40 Billion Dollars by a Group of US Valuators, the Chinese Banks value the same Company for only 19 Billion Dollars. So Any Chinese who wants to invest will invest based on the 19 Billion instead of 40 Billion Dollars - though Americans, Europeans, Japanese are welcome to invest in over inflated companies and burn their wallets.

This process slowly merged into a Single Valuation of an Entity by the Chinese Bankers through a Specialized Body specially formed to evaluate Startups .Since 2018 - Startup Valuations have been based on the Chinese Moderate and Conservative Values rather than the Speculative 100 Billion or 1000 Billion valuation by the Entities themselves.

#1

Jack Ma did not like this.

Now Jack Ma is the Mukesh Ambani of China. He is the First Billionaire there. Every Billionaire, every Entity looks to him and models his actions. He is the most Important Billionaire in his country. The Big Boss.

Ma was deeply upset when the Chinese Bankers refused to accept Mas valuations for his Ant Group IPO of $ 35 Billion and also believed his valuations especially his futuristic numbers could be possible only by monopolistic domination of the domestic market in certain areas which is Antitrust Violation.

This made Jack Ma Angry especially as he felt - every other country did the same/similar valuations and Chinas Bankers were more Pawnbrokers than Bankers.

This angered the Chinese Regulators and the CCP. In a Autocracy - casting blame on a financial system could become a dangerous objective.

# 2

Jack Ma has too much Global Influence and the Big Tech are starting to do so

Ma has long been on Chinas watchlist since he has tremendous global influence especially with the US and Europe.

The Chinese Government Fears that Ma and Others could end up making China too dependent on the Big Tech Industries which could damage the political stability of the country which Xi Jingping Fears.

Hence China plans to introduce the Shen Zi Law - the 51:49 Law to ensure that all Major Tech Companies sell 51% of their Share to the Chinese Government Entities to ensure that the Big Tech Industries dont establish an Oligarchy in the long run. After all China has seen what happened to Libya or Iran (pre 1979) when Companies controlled the Governments.

# 3

Big Tech led by Jack Ma could destroy the Financial Stability of China

Overvaluation is something China is scared of. In a Democratic Country - Overvaluation and Collapse of entities results in depressions which result in Govt changes but in an Autocracy - it could be Catastrophic. People could take to the streets.

China have controlled this for some time now (Since 2018) by forcing the Companies to operate based on the Govt Approved Valuation which is realistic but deemed by many companies to Harsh and Pawnshop based.

For instance if BYJUS was in China - they would value the company at $ 3.42 Billion instead of $ 12 Billion under their GRMV Valuation Model.

Its why Big Tech have different numbers in NASDAQ - US has no such regulations. I can form a Company and 10 years later sell shares at $ 100000 a share if i want to as long as people want to buy them.

China has been looking the other way for some time - but now it has decided ENOUGH. China wants a 51:49 Law OR very tough regulations to ensure that the Public dont experience a 1929 Depression or a 2008 Crisis.









Why is China against Jack Ma who built wealth for many Chinese?


Answer (1 of 19): Why is China against Jack Ma? Simple reason. Jack Ma is beginning the trend of the Hyping and Overvaluation of Entities that is so common in the west. Chinese Financial Experts are not so gullible and naive as other valuators. They dont value random companies for billions of d...




www.quora.com


----------



## KillerKowalski (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is healthier, broccoli or cabbage? 










The nutrients in broccoli are not only high in content, but also very comprehensive, mainly including protein, carbohydrate, fat, vitamin C, vitamin A, vitamin E, vitamin B1, vitamin B2, carotene, dietary fiber, as well as iron and potassium , Manganese, zinc, calcium, phosphorus and other minerals

The anti-cancer effect of broccoli is an important content of research by scientists in recent years. The American Association for Cancer Research lists broccoli as one of the best anti-cancer vegetables.

The anti-cancer effect of broccoli is mainly attributed to the glucosinolate contained in it. Long-term consumption of broccoli can significantly reduce the incidence of cancer.

Broccoli contains a lot of vitamin C. 100 grams of broccoli contains 90 mg of vitamin C, which is much higher than cabbage, tomato, and celery.

Broccoli contains 3.5 grams to 4.5 grams of protein, which is 3 times that of cabbage and cauliflower and 4 times that of tomatoes.

Broccoli is rich in vitamins and minerals, which can supplement most of the nutrients the body needs, enhance immunity and resistance, and avoid the risk of various diseases.









What is healthier, broccoli or cabbage?


Answer (1 of 4): Broccoli and cabbage both belongs to Brassica family. Cabbage and broccoli are full of fiber, folate, potassium, magnesium and vitamins. Cabbage nutrients per serving (100gms) Calories- 21 Protein -1.3 Carbohydrate-3.2 Fat 0.5 Fibre-1.9 Broccoli nutrients per serving (100g...




www.quora.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Perspective. It’s relative. There’s always someone bigger, better, faster, richer, better looking, etc!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is how the earth used to look


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It makes sense. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why does filmmaking still use a camera with a large pixel size while many phones have good cameras?








It's not a matter of sharpness, brightness, or other visible things. The current cell phone camera is capable enough to produce it all. What makes cinema cameras irreplaceable is the recorded data, something that the human eye cannot see directly.
Its name is codec. The best is a camera that can write RAW aka the raw data of light transmission that is actually received by the sensor. Currently, most mobile phones provide photos / videos in a compressed format, such as jpeg / mp4. Whether or not the compression file is good or not depends on how the image signal processing algorithm does its job.
That's why the Google Pixel 2 used to be able to provide photos with Depth of Field even though it didn't use a full frame sensor, large aperture lens, or depth sensor, just 1 single lens. What's great is not the camera sensor, but the algorithm so that it can provide mature results that spoil the eye. The disadvantage is that this mature result is difficult to edit again because the depth of the data has been thrown away for the sake of a compact file size. Snap it, it's done!! After all, its use is only for personal consumption, at least on IG or Youtube.
Back to the codec, not all cameras can provide RAW results because it will require large processing power. Therefore, several compressed codecs have been created that are "a bit better" in compression. Let's say from 100% raw data, it still carries 80% of the original data. For example like ProRes, XAVCS, AVI, etc.
One of the benefits of data depth is avoiding the color banding phenomenon, namely the ability or inability to show accurate color gradations.








Codecs with good data depth will produce smooth gradations, while the image on the left due to insufficient data, when forced to edit will produce incomplete gradations, so that they appear like these lines.
And as we know that the real film production process is not finished after the shoot. Look at the credits section when you're done watching a movie at the cinema. Sometimes the visual artist is more than the artist in front of the screen. That's because polishing it takes a long and not easy process. The shooting results still have to be added with other composite images, adjust the lighting to be realistic, edit the colors to match the mood the director wants, add effects, particles, and so on.








The Rec 709 is a color standard that goes straight out of the camera. For advertising purposes, colors are usually made closer to natural so as not to give an unreasonable mood. While making a film, it depends on the director's interpretation of what kind of mood he wants to make. For example, made greenish to show conditions that are "toxic", dangerous, etc.
This color problem is only one of the benefits provided from the depth of the data, there are still other aspects such as croping, exposure, composition, etc. While the data depth is also only one of the many reasons why it is not possible if you don't use a proper cinema camera. FYI, just to enter Netflix, there is a minimum standard requirement of a camera that can be used, because they realize that it is impossible for an ordinary camera or even a cellphone that will be worthy enough to display serious shows with its maximum capabilities. As far as I know, at least Lumix S1H and Alpha 7S mk 3 are the lowest standards.
















For the cheapest setup, it's not cheap. The camera body is probably the least expensive component of the entire set up. You can see the prices for yourself in the online marketplace. And it's not cheap!!








Apple XDR Display costs almost like a new LCGC car, while the stand can only get 1 new automatic motorbike.
So for serious filmmakers, it's impossible for them to exchange the setup for even the most expensive smartphone. Apart from the signatures of several directors who have certain preferences, for example Nolan who likes to use the IMAX format, JJ Abram who throws flares everywhere, or a kind of Michael Bay who likes to blow things up. Could it be that the house and car were blown up and then shot using a smartphone? No!
There are many other things that do not replace camera cinema. you know!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What are the medical benefits of okra?
In recent years, okra has become a popular vegetable in the United States, Europe, Japan, and China.








Okra, known as the "Olympic Vegetables", is one of the best health-care vegetables for mankind, and has been designated as the first choice for athletes by many countries.
As an excellent source of dietary fiber, okra also contains high concentrations of vitamin A, vitamin B, vitamin C, and vitamin K, as well as minerals such as calcium, potassium, iron, and zinc.
Eating some okra regularly can quickly eliminate fatigue, restore physical strength, and supplement various trace elements needed by the body.
The biggest feature of okra is that it contains a viscous liquid. This viscous liquid contains substances such as hemicellulose, cellulose, lignin, pectin, proteins and polysaccharides.
This viscous liquid is great for improving sexual health, it can increase your sexual stamina and last for longer during sex, therefore, okra is also known as "vegetal Viagra".
Many health experts believe okra is a superior natural vegetable that can help your sexual health.
Okra is rich in natural antioxidants. According to the determination, 100g of okra contains 845 mg of vitamin C, 2820 micrograms of vitamin A, and 16915 micrograms of carotene.
The combination of these natural antioxidants can effectively scavenge harmful free radicals, protect cells, strengthen immunity and resistance, and avoid the risk of various diseases.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Madagascar vs Finland in size


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The street of San Francisco
Every time when you start the car, just pray that the car's brakes work.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"Trump had what’s called a “scalp reduction”. It’s a type of surgery where your bald spot is sliced out, and rest of your scalp is pulled up and sewn together.

The thing is, it really only works for a small bald spot. What happened to Trump’s head is that the spot was big. So when they stretched out his scalp to reach the top, it basically put the sides on top, and these sides were growing in different directions.

Then he lost even more hair. Ever since, he’s had this unruly hair that grows longer around the edges than on top, and it’s all growing in weird directions. That means he has to recreate the elaborate coif we all know and love, every morning, in order to create a semblance of “normal”. He sculpts what hair he has to cover the mess that his surgical combover created. That’s why his hair is so weird. He’s grown the hair in front very long so that it can be used to cover the sides."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

“Moscow” and “The rest of Russia”.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael Jackson?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Big ships


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Then and now


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.quora.com/What-photos-look-Photoshopped-but-are-actually-real
I found the following links What Happens When Bookstore Employees Get Bored, What Happens When Bookstore Employees Get Bored (Part 2), and some photos on the Internet…


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Isabella J


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stephen Wiltshire Draws An Entire City From Memory








New York City is drawn from memory on a 19 foot (5.8 meter) long paper by Stephen Wiltshire, a British artist with autism. His incredible skill, drawing any city’s skyline from memory after observing it from above, takes him to cities all over the globe. From The New York Times‘ Like a Skyline Is Etched in His Head:


> “I always memorize by helicopter,” he said on Tuesday, pausing from detailing the corners of a street on the Brooklyn side of the Williamsburg Bridge.
> Mr. Wiltshire sees and draws. It is how he connects.


Until age 5, he had never uttered a word. One day, his kindergarten class at a school for autistic children in London went on a field trip.








London’s Tower Bridge
When they came back, he spoke.
“He said, ‘Paper,’ ” his sister, Annette Wiltshire, said. “The teacher asked him to say it again. He said it. Then they asked him to say something else, and he said, ‘Pen.’ ”
With pen and paper in hand, he drew what he had seen that day. In time, a clever teacher taught him the alphabet by associating each letter with a place he had drawn — “a” for Albert Hall, “b” for Buckingham Palace, and so on.








What did he use for “z”?
Mr. Wiltshire looked puzzled.
“Z — that’s the same as zed,” his sister interjected, pronouncing the letter the British way.
“Zed,” Mr. Wiltshire said. “That was the zoo.”
Please Watch The Video! You’ll Love It!




Artist Stephen Wiltshire draws New York City from memory | The Kid Should See This
New York City is drawn from memory on a 19 foot (5.8 meter) long paper by Stephen Wiltshire, a British artist with autism. His incredible skill, drawing
https://thekidshouldseethis.com/post/artist-stephen-wiltshire-new-


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Has Putin miscalculated the devastating effects severe economic sanctions will have on the Russian economy or is he relying on a new accord with China in the areas of economic and security concerns to mitigate those effects?








Its Tough to Impose too many Sanctions on Russia Effectively
Not as easy as it was say 10 - 15 years ago.
Say around 2005 or so - US was still very strong financially and economically but post 2008 and the Financial Crisis - US Strength especially Economic and Financial Strength has been weakening regularly and despite some brief spurts under the Obama Regime (2012, 2013,2016) and one during the Trump Regime (2018) - its not been good for the US.
Today US is in a bad position
31% of the Currency in Circulation was printed in the last 2 years (2020–2022)
This had led to Inflation and Depreciation of the Dollar
So Its not a very easy thing to impose “Mother of All Sanctions” on Russia
What exact Sanctions can US Impose on Russia?
Firstly - US Cannot go after Russian Dollar Deposits in the United States because Russia doesnt have any. Post the Crimean Sanctions - Russia has long bypassed the Crimean Sanctions using Energy Credits and subsequently using the same to stimulate the Russian Economy.
It hasnt been great for Russia but Russia has survived and managed to slowly grow despite all the odds.
So that leaves SWIFT. Russia could be removed from SWIFT. That could lead to Russian payments from Russia finding it hard to reach over 148 Countries and payments from 148 Countries reaching Russia.
However I am sure Russia has found an Intermediary Route
Russia has its own Interbank Settlement System with 11 Countries that matter the most and I am sure Putin and Xi must have discussed an Intermediary Remimbi Swap Route.
Likewise- US Could throttle Putins Supply of US Dollars
SADLY
China has almost 1.5 Trillion US Dollars in its possession and it could easily offload 50% of it if he wants for Energy Credits from Russia especially Oil and Natural Gas that China is hungry for. And Coal. That could give Putin a line of $ 750 Billion which would be enough for him for the next 15–20 years to handle all forms of trade for Russian Entities Globally.
Next - US Could Sanction all Countries trading with Russia
Sadly that would be counterproductive because once again China will come into play.
Lets take UAE or Saudi Arabia . China supplies 93% of Polymers crucial for Desalination Plants and Osmosis Membranes. An Embargo on that could mean no water in 6 months in Saudi Arabia. So what would Saudi Arabia choose? Water or F-35s???
Lets take India. Russia supplies 65% of all our Defense Imports today. Lets say US Threatens to Sanction India. What do you think will happen??? Can we forfeit $ 260 Billion of Orders to Russia??? Who will pay us back?? You do note that we placed some of our largest orders between 2020 May and 2022 January right???
Lets take Germany and France. They get Energy at the cheapest and most affordable rates. Right now they pay 6 cents per Unit. Thats Russia all the way.
Guess how much they would have to pay if the Americans supply the Germans or French??? 43 Cents per Unit!!!!!
A BIll of 46 Euros would become roughly 356 Euros if you apply the same distribution fees and other expenses.
And the Supply?????
US could Supply maybe 1/6th of What Russia could supply at a time - so Shortages, Higher Costs….. Citizens would line up in Trucks and start Honking in Anger and Fury.
The Key Player here is CHINA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*問君能有幾多愁？恰似一江春水向東流。*
出自於李煜的《虞美人·春花秋月何时了》
朝代：五代
作者：李煜
原文：
春花秋月何時了？往事知多少。小樓昨夜又東風，故國不堪回首月明中。
雕欄玉砌應猶在，只是朱顏改。問君能有幾多愁？恰似一江春水向東流。(雕*欄* 通：闌)
*譯文及註釋*
更多
作者：佚名

*譯文*

這年的時光什麼時候才能了結，往事知道有多少！昨夜小樓上又吹來了春風，在這皓月當空的夜晚，怎承受得了回憶故國的傷痛。

精雕細刻的欄杆、玉石砌成的臺階應該還在，只是所懷念的人已衰老。要問我心中有多少哀愁，就像這不盡的滔滔春水滾滾東流。

*註釋*

此調原爲唐教坊曲，初詠項羽寵姬虞美人死後地下開出一朵鮮花，因以爲名。又名《一江春水》、《玉壺水》、《巫山十二峯》等...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you share some screenshots of amazing but true facts?
Here are a few amazing but true facts :








































































Bonus one :








All screenshots are from social media.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Why did the Europeans call China with Cathay in the past? Where did it come from, and what does it mean?
When Marco Polo and other Europeans ventured east, they first ran into the powerful 契丹 Qidan / Khitan people of the north. Through a series of poor pronunciations, Khitan became Cathay. This is the word that became the Russian Китай Kitai, which is still used for China.
Fun fact: the Khitan developed their own script for their language. They based it on Chinese characters.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flying paper bat 





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




l.facebook.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

True size of countries and regions


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

How do I remove malware from a Chrome browser?
Yes, you can remove malware on Chrome. There are three ways you can do this, the first thing you can do is to reset your settings to default, the second option is to remove unwanted programs on your computer, and the third option is to install browser protection software.
Here are the step by step instructions:
1. Reset your browser settings
Sometimes, malware changes your browser settings to redirect your searches to a different search engine, use affiliate links, show you ads, and more. To make sure you fully remove malware, reset your browser settings.
2. Install browser protection software
The next step is to install browser protection to add an added layer of security and make sure your device is fully protected. If the previous step didn’t remove the malware in your computer, this should do it.
The Chrome extension we recommend is 
3. Remove unwanted programs (in both Windows and Mac)
If you still have problems with malware, the final step is to use Chrome’s clean up tool to scan your computer, find harmful software and remove it from your system. You can find this tool under your advanced settings, it says, “Reset and clean up”.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What makes spark plugs last so much longer than when I was a kid?
Originally Answered: What makes spark plugs last so much longer then when I was a kid?
Question: “What makes spark plugs last so much longer than when I was a kid?”








OK. There have been a couple of answers to this question that came close and a lot from people who obviously did not work on cars or change plugs in the past. Let me try to explain what has changed.
Note that through the 1950s and 1960s and in prior eras it was necessary to replace spark plugs every 10K miles and clean and file and gap them every 3K miles. Today spark plug go for 100K miles before needing to be replaced. What has changed?

The single greatest difference that increased spark plug life was the elimination of lead fouling.









In the 1970s the American EPA banned the use of tetraethyl lead in motor fuels. This was done for health reasons as lead is toxic and is not only harmful to humans but interferes with brain development in children. A serendipitous effect of this ban was to eliminate the lead fouling that, up to that time, caused spark plugs to fail and required that they be cleaned at that aforementioned 3K interval and replaced every 10K miles.

The next change was a drastic reduction in carbon fouling.









The same EPA regulations that forced the auto makers to reduce tailpipe emissions and CAFE requirements that increased fuel economy eliminated the excessively rich mixtures that were required by the crude carbureted engines to start, run during warm-up, and accelerate, also reduced the carbon fouling that had required spark plugs to be cleaned every 3K miles and replaced every 10K.

Two other changes eliminated oil fouling.









The first and most important was the introduction by Mobil of synthetic engine oils. Synthetic oils, if introduced into the combustion process, burn much more cleanly and don’t foul plugs. The next change was precision machining that enabled car manufacturers to mass produce engines with much greater precision and much tighter tolerances. In those engines far less oil makes it past the rings or through the valve guides.

Computer controlled ignition, again required to meet government emissions regulations, replaced the crude vacuum and centrifugal advance system systems. This, again serendipitously, eliminated the burnt plugs that resulted from excessive ignition advance.










Replacement of the old points and coil system with first capacitive discharge and then fully electronic coil-on-plug systems greatly increased the secondary voltage at the spark plug and enabled the plug to reliably fire at much wider gaps but even if slightly fouled.










Changes in the plugs account for some of the increased spark plug life expectancy. The use of platinum and iridium electrodes rather than copper has reduced electrode erosion and eliminated the need for frequent filing and re-gapping. Extended tip spark plugs reduced oil fouling. The improvement in the composition of the insulator has had some minor effect, but only in the ability of the plug to endure slightly higher temperatures and resist breakage from misuse. But all of the major factors that have influenced the increase in spark plug life from the 10K miles that was the norm for five decades to the present 100K miles are the result of fuel and engine changes made, often reluctantly, by the manufacturers in response to government emissions and fuel economy regulations.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Is There a God-Shaped Hole at the Heart of Mathematics?*
By Joshua Moritz










manity’s search for God, along with the endeavor to represent God symbolically, is a cultural universal that is older than civilization itself. Calling out to the silent stars for an Everlasting Light, our species has sought to grasp the Transcendent through symbols since before the dawn of written language. Constructed nearly 8000 years before the Great Pyramids, “the faceless, counterintuitive, T-shaped monoliths of Göbekli Tepe can readily be understood as representations of powerful, supernatural beings.” Here, solemn inscriptions, whose meanings are now long lost, testify to the beginnings of our iconographic endeavors to capture the mysteries of the heavens. The search for God through symbols that began at Gobekli Tepe would continue through numerous philosophical traditions to become expressed ultimately in the formal language of mathematics.

*Faith Seeking Logical and Mathematical Understanding*
About 1500 years ago the Christian mathematician, physicist, theologian, and philosopher John Philoponus (490 to 570) was the first to use detailed mathematical arguments to make a case for the existence of God. Striving to demonstrate the logical consistency of the Christian faith to the pagan philosophers of his day, Philoponus discovered a deep contradiction at the heart of Aristotle’s argument for the eternity of the world that opened a path to a mathematical case for the Christian concept of a creator God. Philoponus proposed a simple and logically consistent argument: (1) Whatever comes to be has a cause of its coming to be; (2) The universe came to be; (3) Therefore, the universe has a cause of its coming to be. Through a variety of subsequent arguments Philoponos argued that this transcendent cause of the universe is God.

The medieval tradition of faith seeking understanding, exemplified by Anselm of Canterbury (1033-1109), Bonaventure (1217-1274), and Thomas Aquinas (1225–1274) inherited and further developed the arguments of Philoponus. Anselm also constructed a novel type of proof for the existence of God, known as the “ontological proof”, which aims to demonstrate that God’s existence is logically entailed by the very concept of God. Natural philosophers such as Johannes Kepler (1571-1630), Rene Descartes (1596-1650), Isaac Newton (1643-1727), and Gottfried Leibniz (1646-1716) further elaborated the proofs with regard to their mathematical formulation and logical consistency. Leibniz, the “founder of computer science” who invented both calculus and binary code, continued to refine Anselm’s ontological proof, arguing that 1) a Most Perfect being [aka God] is Possible, and 2) If God is possible, then God exists.








Is There a God-Shaped Hole at the Heart of Mathematics? - John Templeton Foundation







www.templeton.org


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it safe to visit Pyongyang as a tourist?
Is it safe to visit Pyongyang as a tourist?
It’s very safe.
Crime is virtually nonexistent and the chances of being knocked down in a traffic accident are very low as there is practically no traffic on the roads.








Most visitors to North Korea will be confined to Pyongyang, which is North Korea’s most prosperous city and home to its political and scientific elite. It’s something of a show city, with many impressive buildings, monuments and sights.
























While there you will shown around by two (or more) friendly guides, most likely in a group with other tourists, who will explain the significance of what you’re seeing and tell you a bit about Kim Il-Sung and Kim Jong-Il. You may get to chat to some friendly locals and have a beer in a local bar, or authentic North Korean cuisine in a restaurant.








You’ll probably get to see the gigantic statues of these deceased rulers, and many public buildings and landmarks are named after them or were constructed by them.








If you go at certain times of the year you may get to witness the spectacle of the Mass Games (or rehearsals for them), or even a military parade.
















As long as you go where you’re told you can go, look at what you can look at, photograph only what you’re directed to photograph, and don’t do anything foolish, you’ll be fine.
However, be advised that the friendly face of the city is largely a veneer, and that to attempt to peek behind the curtain is to invite expulsion from the country at best, imprisonment and torture at worst.
For example, your guides are actually government spies who work in pairs to spy on you and each other, because the government doesn’t trust them to not attempt to defect. All of the places you’ll visit are carefully selected to give a positive impression, and the locals with whom you’ll speak are likely prepped on what they can and can’t say to you.








Try asking something about the poverty rampant in North Korea, the famines in which millions starved to death in the street, or even the baseball-sized growth on the back of Kim Il-Sung’s neck and see what happens, as the artificial smiles on the faces of the genial citizens are replaced by confusion, hostility or fear.








Do nothing to suggest to your hosts that you are anything besides a tourist impressed by North Korea’s modern lifestyle and in emotional and grateful awe to Kims Il-Sung and Jong-Il.
If you deviate from what they expect for even a second you’ll be under suspicion of being an American spy. Don’t try to be clever and take pictures of things you shouldn’t. Don’t try to bring anything into the country you shouldn’t; forget stashing a bible in your suitcase. Don’t make a jokes about how fat Kim Jong-Un is. Don’t question your guides when they tell you that North Korea won the Korean war, or that the USA invaded to start it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A bronze wine vessel with abstract bird motifs and patterned surface; from early Western Zhou period, 1100-1000 BC. (China). National Museum, Beijing.


----------

